# Having trouble with forums.



## Ron W. (Dec 4, 2006)

Discuss cooking is loading really slow and many times when I click on a thread I get a blank screen and it says done but nothing happens.

Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## goboenomo (Dec 4, 2006)

Yes, I get that all the time.
Actually at one point I couldn't even sign into my name.
I was go on the forum as a guest and it would work fine, but when I tried to log in, it wouldnt work. I even tried it on 4 different computers.

It's either the server perhaps getting too busy.
Or maybe it's your computer.


----------



## Sandyj (Dec 4, 2006)

I've noticed the same things over the last couple of days, too. Very slow, and unable to read the posts. I found that clicking on the "go to last post" icon works better than just clicking on the post.


----------



## amber (Dec 4, 2006)

*Hey admins/mods*

Whats going on with the server tonight and for the past several days?  I've noticed it's been slow to get on here, and to refresh pages.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 4, 2006)

I've had the same problem.  I'll alert Andy tonight.

Amber - I merged two threads since they were about the same thing.


----------



## Gretchen (Dec 6, 2006)

And here too. Two days later.It either doesn't open or freezes forever to a blank blue window. Really irritating.


----------



## Gossie (Dec 6, 2006)

Yes, I get the dreaded *time out* message too LOL


----------



## Loprraine (Dec 6, 2006)

I couldn't get on at all yesterday.  Today, while I can, it's very slow, and yes, I'm getting blank blue screens also.


----------



## GB (Dec 6, 2006)

There was a cable that was cut at the datacenter that houses our server. That was the reason for the downtime yesterday. I am not sure if that could still be causing the problems today as well though. The cut cable affected many other websites, not just DC, but DC was the most important


----------



## mudbug (Dec 6, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> The cut cable affected many other websites, not just DC, but DC was the most important


 
Our cable TV service was out the other day, so that's what I attributed it to.
Re: geebs' post above - I did try sneaking in thru Google (no luck) by googling for "cooking forums", and ours came up first!


----------



## Gretchen (Dec 6, 2006)

And I will give credit where due--the site is screaming now!! thanks.


----------



## amber (Dec 9, 2006)

It was good for a day or two recently, but we're back to being slow again most of today 12/9.


----------



## goboenomo (Dec 13, 2006)

*Is the server resetting?*

I just got signed out....
It looks like some others did too.
Is it happening multiple times to you guys?
Is the server flashing or something?

Edit*

Perhaps it was an attempt to remove people who are not posting and are away from the keyboards...


----------



## pdswife (Dec 13, 2006)

hey, at least we're not all alone with our pain.  : 0


----------



## mudbug (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm joining the club, or getting in line, or sitting here sighing and waiting - whatever it is we are doing collectively.


----------



## Alix (Dec 13, 2006)

OK all, there is a reason for it right now. Here is the scoop from on high...



> We are currently transferring a large amount of data to this server. It is causing a noticable slow down in the site and unfortunately we couldn't avoid doing it. It should only last for a couple more hours, and I apologize. I know it's annoying and frustrating.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 13, 2006)

thanks for the info, Alix.  As long as there's a good reason, I can be a little more patient.  Maybe I'll even think about what to cook for dinner.


----------



## MJ (Dec 13, 2006)

We apoligize for doing this, but it had to be done. The transfer has completed and everything should be back to normal.


----------

